# Why are wives being murdered?



## Guest (Aug 7, 2004)

Has anyone noticed the strong similarities between the two current murder investigations for Laci Peterson and Lori Hacking? For one, both cases involve the husband as investigator’s primary suspects. Both Scott Peterson and Mark Hacking also have a history of lying to their spouses…with Scott admitting an affair with another woman (Amber Frey) and Mark having lied about his career and schooling for years.

With so much currently going on with both trials, (such as the judge in the Peterson case putting the trial on hold because of new found evidence, and the investigators in the Hacking murder digging a landfill each day looking for the body of Lori Hacking) I thought to start a discussion group here and see what everyone’s opinions are.

I also wanted to mentioned that Court TV just announced that Nancy Grace (I love this lady) will be keeping us updated on both trials through a live nightly broadcasts next week, at 8pm each night (Monday – Thursday). For those following either or both cases, this helps us stay one day ahead of what get printed in the newspapers. Perhaps we can use the topics she brings up as sources of discussion here as well.

Susie


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

That's a loaded question and I can think of several tongue-in-cheek remarks to address it 8) !

Seriously, I wondered the same thing as I watched the coverage of both cases on FNC. "Open and gross" stupidity comes to mind...but I don't think that is the case here. I think these guys are probably within the normal range of intelligence, but "Leopold and Loeb" they are not!

Probably it speaks more to the erosion of shared societal values. Just as the common street thugs will vend death and destruction with no thought to the lives of others, so too these "husbands". It's almost as though these people have no concept of other people as cognitive beings, not to mention as creations of God. It seems it's just all about them...and no one else matters. 

Arrogance, perhaps, and the thought that big money lawyers will be able to sway the jury. Too, I read somewhere that the average educational level of an american jury is about the seventh or eighth grade. There was a case recently in superior court where the prosecution had a solid case, witnesses and all. The jury found the defendant "not guilty" because they felt that the police didn't do their job, as no "DNA" evidence was introduced. The event had been witnessed by several people...DNA was not an issue discussed in court...either at the sidebar or in open court: it was never mentioned by the prosecutor or the defender!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*It's nothing new....*

Well I'm going to enter the fray and prolly stir up a pot of mess but here it goes:

This is NOTHING new, it's been going on for quite a while. I think what makes these cases both unique or "sensational" is that the women are both white, and I think there was some information that both may have been pregnant (Peterson obviously). 
The Hacking case was not really that remarkable except for the fact that it was "identical" in many ways to the much more sensational Peterson case. Husband with wife, husband goes out, wife is missing, husband has NO idea where she is. Go to any post office, police department, even Walmart...you'll find plenty of missing moms, wives, daughters, what have you...most of them are not white and it doesn't seem to play well on TV. 
The media and the population at large likes dirty laundry...it must have some intrigue, it must have some salacious details, it has to include some duplicity, a gory ending, and has to include a good hook for a sound bite.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

White, young and attractive.

It's like missing teens, college students, etc. I think more media coverage is given to the missing good looking white kids (and sometimes from wealthy families, not to mention), rather than 14 year old LaShante from the bricks.


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

> White, young and attractive.
> 
> It's like missing teens, college students, etc. I think more media coverage is given to the missing good looking white kids (and sometimes from wealthy families, not to mention), rather than 14 year old LaShante from the bricks.


I have to agree with Dunny on this. The reason these cases are front and center is because the media puts them front and center. There is never national media attention when a poor uneducated woman gets murdered and the husband goes down and says she never came home. Usually its the detectives that either find the body, or sniff through the bullshit story and get the case into court.


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

as a female, I would have to agree with some of the above statements regarding the media and choosing their story. There are missing wives, murdered wives, abused wives... etc. The list goes on, but it is the media that seems to hand-pick these stories and make them into a national event. How many victims fail to get the attention or help they need because the media doesn't think their story will look good on the 11 o'clock news.


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

I absolutely agree with Dunnie. 
The Peterson case is more important because the media deems it so. 
Does anyone remember the case about 2 years back where a 14 yr old pregnant black girl ( can't remember the name) was beat to death and then buried in a shallow grave in Mattapan off morton st on the grounds of the old state hospital?
The father and his buddy beat her to a pulp and buried her but she was still alive.
All this to get out of child support!!!
Where is the media frenzy for this???? 
It got local coverage but after about a month nothing. 
And I belive the father just go off on the charges just recently . 
It is sad to say but what Dunnie said about young, white and attractive seems to ring true. Just my opinion.


----------

